# Wasserkugel selber bauen



## Mr. Pink (1. April 2006)

Jungangler fragt:
hi, wollte demnächst mit schwimmbrot angeln, hab nur keine wasserkugel da,kann man die auch selberbauen, bzw was gitb es füür alternative, danke


----------



## nikmark (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

Moin,

schaust Du auf die Homepage von Boardie Muddylizz. :m 
(Die ultimative Angelseite)

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm#wasserkugel

Nikmark


----------



## Mr. Pink (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

danke


----------



## Mr. Pink (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

ein korken müsst auf gehen oder?


----------



## spin-paule (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

Ein Korken war auch mein erster Gedanke...
Je nach Einsatz bzw. Montage entweder die Hauptschnur direkt mit einer Ködernadel durchfädeln. Sollte die Schnur unerwünscht durchrutschen, dann noch einen Stopper (-Perle, -Gummi oder -Knoten) an der Hauptschnur befestigen.
Oder als Laufmontage ein Loch durch den Korken Bohren und ein Lolly-Stiel (mit "Loch im Durchmesser") in die Bohrung einsetzen und ablängen. 
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Schlei (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

Moin Moin 
ich habe neulich erst in einer fachzeitchrift gelesen das man aus den kugeln von deoroller gut wasserkugeln bauen kannst . MATERIAL: die kugel , 2 plastikschläuche 4cm lang , sekundekleber und feuerzeug . zuerst bohrst du einmal durch die kugel so das du einen plastikschlauch durch stecken kannst und dichtest das mit sekundenkleber ab. dann bohrst du noch 2 löcher in die seite nimmst den 2ten schlauch halst die enden ins feuerzeug und drückst diese mit einer zange zu schneidest sie in der mitte durch und schteckst sie ins loch ( loch muss kleiner sein als schlau ) . so kannste wasser einfüllen .

Gruß Schlei
P.S. wasch die kugel solage ab bis sie nicht mehr riecht .


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

...oder so fertige Styroporkugeln aus dem Bastelladen #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wasserkugel selber bauen*

Würde beim Schwimmbrot angeln auf jedenfall durchsichtige Kugeln verwenden .

Beim meeräschenangeln mit Schwimmbrot in grichenland hatte ich auf gelbe Wasserkugeln / Korkposen  genausoviele Bisse wie aufs Brot ...


----------

